# 500 lumen Kobalt at Lowes cr123x4



## loudbay (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw a kobalt 4xcr123 with three emitters at lowes today. $69 and 4 energizer primaries included. Package said 500 lumens. I was in a super rush and couldnt spend any time checking it out, but i figured one of you guys already had... It seems i was wrong, i can't find a single post about it here. I would never buy one of the tactical kobalt lights because of the bad reviews, but honestly i'm chomping at the bit to try this big kobalt out. Someone stop me (if it's junk)! 

Better yet, someone with even less self control than me should just go buy one and post up a review! You know you had to go to lowes anyway... 

Other lights: surefire p6 with kx4 head on clearance for $69. The taskforce 2c is $22. Maglite leds have crees not rebels but still $32 (should have stocked up on black friday, i think they were $10 or $12).

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## loudbay (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention there is a lifetime warranty, package says bring with proof of purchase to place of purchase for replacement. No mailing for repair/replace is nice, as long as lowes doesn't discontinue it of course.


----------



## acs55812 (Mar 12, 2011)

I only Lowes wasn't 150 miles from me


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw that light today. I was afraid to pull the trigger as I did get burned slightly on the "tactical" one. If it could run off two rechargeables it would be nice. 

It might be a nice host if they go on sale.


----------



## turbodieseli4i6 (Mar 13, 2011)

I will stop by and see if Lowes has one in stock.


----------



## loudbay (Mar 13, 2011)

I seem to recall being able to sign up for the lowes news letter and get a 10% off coupon in my email... Thats only down to $63, but a bit better...


----------



## richpalm (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing on Lowe's website.


----------



## loudbay (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah wasnt on the website, but to be fair it wasn't on thee shelves a week or two ago. 

My wife went up to the garden center and took a look again. The package said The light has hi and low settings and had a generic runtime rating of 4hrs.
Basically no other information on the package.

I'm most interested to know if 18650s will work. A locally-warranted decently bright decently affordable 18650 lamp that I can back up with cr123s... Sounds too good to be true. Hopefully not.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 13, 2011)

Plus on any military oriented holiday you get an additional 10% off for military members. I have a $20 gift card, so I could grab one for $49...hmmm...Maybe I'll stop by next weekend and see if they have one. 500 lumens (about 350-400 SF Lumens) might make for a great beater light so I don't have to use my M3LT all the time?


----------



## ravens70 (Mar 17, 2011)

I almost got one myself. Wifey was with me so I might have to do recon mission to Lowes at another time.....


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 17, 2011)

ravens70 said:


> I almost got one myself. Wifey was with me so I might have to do recon mission to Lowes at another time.....


 
"Recon Mission" ...I thought I was the only one that talked like that!


----------



## BarryG (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone taken one for the team and bought one yet? I am also wondering if it will run on 18650/17670's?




Barry


----------



## richpalm (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone put up a pic?


----------



## nein166 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw this in the store today and seemed alright looking but I've seen better 3x XR-E setups, and I'm not a fan of the combined triple reflector. The flat top of the reflector is blacked out where its pressed against the glass so thats a plus. Sorry but I didn't bring a camera and don't think I need it for $70 especially given its appetite for CR123.

If its rated at 500lm and say they are Q5's your looking at 180lm each. Thats about 2.3watts per LED So its a 7watt light. Now your only looking at 3.5Wh on the cells and with the four cr123s thats 14Wh... I can't figure out how this works out to 4 hour runtime unless its a driver that tapers off to well below 500lm before shutting down.

I can only hope its got a buck driver. The LEDs aren't being run at more than 750ma so they should be wired in series to not waste tons of efficiency on bucking down from 12v. 3 XR-E at 3.4Vf at 700ma should play nice with 12v battery supply but not with 2*18650 at 8.4v you'll be running direct_-under-_drive 

18650, no. I can't say that for sure but if they could fit you'd have reduced output.
But 3x RCR123 and a spacer could work, don't take my word on that though


----------



## goodie3358 (Mar 27, 2011)

How do i post a picture of the flashlight in question. I just left Lowes and was reading the package of the flashlight. I took several pictures to show everyone, but i don't know what to use as the URL when it is saved in my documents. If someone could help, i would gladly post a couple pictures of the kobalt 500 lumen. Thanks.


----------



## nein166 (Mar 27, 2011)

you need to host the pics on a site like photobucket, imageshack, tinypic, flickr
Then use the insert button


----------



## goodie3358 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you *nein166* for helping me out with the picture thing. So anyways here are a couple pictures i took of the flashlight. Kobalt 500 lumen at Lowes $69.00

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5568399344/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5568399270/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5568399202/


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like a good camping light, we don't have Lowes up here in Canada


----------



## trooplewis (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw that light at Lowes a couple of weeks ago. Since I knew absolutely nothing about "Kobalt" I passed on buying it, figuring that it would turn up here sooner or later with a review.
At $70, there are a lot of lights I envy for about 10 bucks more I'd rather buy than take the chance.

Now if it turns out to be a clone of a TK45, that would be a different story...


----------



## onetrickpony (Mar 28, 2011)

Being a carpenter and Lowe's shopper extraordinaire, I have to say that everything Kobalt is just awful.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## onetrickpony (Mar 28, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> Thanks for the heads up


 
Any time, fellow carpenter.


----------



## wootang365 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just purchased the Kobalt 500 lumen flashlight at lowes. It is indeed a very bright light with good beam distance and a nice uniform pattern. The only thing I don't like is the 4x123's that are needed to power this unit. However, being able to take this unit straight back to the store for warranty helps ease the fact that it's not a more trusted brand like Streamlight or Surefire...And for the record I don't consider myself a flashlight expert nor claim to be, so please don't take my opinion as gospel and go out and buy one...


----------



## goodie3358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you think the lumen rating on it is correct? As far as the 123's i think lowes is one of the cheaper places to purchase them. I believe they have 2 packs of surefires for like $4


----------



## wootang365 (Mar 30, 2011)

I do believe the lumen rating is accurate. I benchmarked it against a SigSauer 500 lumen weapon light I have attached to my duty shotgun. Both seem pretty well even. Both have new 123's and yes they both run on 4 of them. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## ravens70 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know I can't be too helpful being a noob to CPF but I did buy one of these a couple of days ago (mission successful angelofwar lol). Anyways the manual (very limited info manual) stated 500 on high and 30% on low setting. Can I tell you if it is 500 lumen, sorry I am no help here. Is it bright well yeah. I compared the beam to my pelican 8060 and g2x and the Kobalt was brighter. I know apples to oranges and I can't advised spill, throw and all that other cool stuff but I am learning! I might even be as bold to say this might be a poor man's M3LT (please be gentle on me). For $69.99 plus tax this is a decent "extra" flashlight I keep in the car.


----------



## wootang365 (Mar 31, 2011)

For 70 bucks and a lifetime warranty I would rather put this thing through the ringer on duty to see what happens.


----------



## ravens70 (Mar 31, 2011)

wootang365 said:


> For 70 bucks and a lifetime warranty I would rather put this thing through the ringer on duty to see what happens.


 
Yeah I would but on our department we cannot carry metal flashlights this length (that is why Streamlight/Pelican is king around here). Can't carry a metal flashlight because it is "too dangerous" but a .40 caliber Sig and and ASP is ok......but I don't write the music I just play in the band.


----------



## goodie3358 (Mar 31, 2011)

ravens70 said:


> Yeah I would but on our department we cannot carry metal flashlights this length (that is why Streamlight/Pelican is king around here). Can't carry a metal flashlight because it is "too dangerous" but a .40 caliber Sig and and ASP is ok......but I don't write the music I just play in the band.




Is it metal? I thought it was a rubber/plastic case? It is kinda on the lengthy side, but very intresting to say the least. Most of us just play in the band..haha


----------



## purduephotog (Apr 2, 2011)

wootang365 said:


> For 70 bucks and a lifetime warranty I would rather put this thing through the ringer on duty to see what happens.


 
Just looked it over- I did NOT see a 'blow out' hole in case the batteries vent. I would be tempted to drill one and put in a rubber grommet... just in case, otherwise you have a bomb strapped to your waist.


----------



## Rej (Apr 2, 2011)

Have to check it out....we have a Lowes here in Hamilton, Ontario....1st one in Canada I think?


----------



## Dsoto87 (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't see a Blowout hole on any of my lights. Besides, it uses cr123s not LiCo cells


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> I don't see a Blowout hole on any of my lights. Besides, it uses cr123s not LiCo cells


 
Which are dangerous too.


----------



## goodie3358 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats are the chances of the batteries "blowing out"? I dont believe any of my lights have vent holes in them either and they are not cheap china lights.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Apr 2, 2011)

So is a banana peel on the floor... or the car Driving past you at 40 mph through the intersection.

All I'm saying is you're more likely to be injured by something else in your surroundings than the flashlight carrying cr123s on your hip.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought the Kobalt 3 LED light today. I put 3 IMR 16340 cells and one spacer. It works very nice that way. 17670 Li ion X 2 fit, but it's dim. 18mm cells won't fit. After running on high for an hour the head got warm, but not hot.:devil: Of course I'm keeping my receipt!


----------



## goodie3358 (Apr 8, 2011)

HotWire said:


> I bought the Kobalt 3 LED light today. I put 3 IMR 16340 cells and one spacer. It works very nice that way. 17670 Li ion X 2 fit, but it's dim. 18mm cells won't fit. After running on high for an hour the head got warm, but not hot.:devil: Of course I'm keeping my receipt!






Do you believe that its correct with 500lm?


----------



## HotWire (Apr 8, 2011)

It's very bright. I have no way to measure lumens. It _could_ be 400--500 lumens compared to other lights. It lights up the whole backyard with a nice hotspot and good spill.


----------



## WebHobbit (Apr 8, 2011)

I didn't see this thing at the Lowes in Evansville, Indiana. Although I only checked the East-side. I guess I should check across town. But I really can't justify the buy right now anyway. I just ordered 175 bucks worth of stuff from Oveready (Including a a Malkoff M61).


----------



## richpalm (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone got better pics with the thing out of the package-business end also? I've given up the hope that it'll ever be on the Lowe's site.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 9, 2011)

Whatever it is, it's rebranded. Kobalt is Lowes' store-brand, hence why it uses the same color scheme as the Lowe's logo. Kind of like how Ridgid is Home Depot's store-brand and also uses the same colors in its logo. Same for Craftsman too. The only one I haven't figured out yet is Ryobi; not sure who they're owned by.

Kobalt stuff is definitely cheap, but not all of it is crap. I got a couple nice portable three-drawer toolboxes to keep my tools and bike parts in, only cost me ten bucks more than that flashlight you guys are talking about.

In keeping with Kobalt's cheap-enough-to-not-cry-about price range, I'm guessing the light isn't regulated at all. It's probably driven with 4xCR123 because that produces 12 volts, which is just a smidge above the 10.8 volts it would take to run those three XR-E emitters in-series. Whatever overdriving might be accomplished by the extra 1.2 volts would be minimal since lithium primaries can't dump massive amperage through a circuit like the rechargeables can.


----------



## onetrickpony (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll agree with you on the toolboxes, they are pretty nice for the money, but pretty much without exception anything that is hand tool sized is garbage. Screwdrivers, wrenches, utility knives, all crap.

You could be right about this light being of higher quality as well, but who is making it elsewhere? If it's a rebranded product, it would be nice to see the other brands that are marketing it.

Just wondering if anyone has seen it under another name....


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 9, 2011)

When I say it's rebranded, I don't mean it's being sold under another brand name elsewhere; it might be, or it might be manufactured by a third party to Lowes' specs. Either way though, Lowe's doesn't make the stuff they sell.


----------



## E Nomine Zerum (Apr 9, 2011)

Full disclaimer: I work for Lowes, actually I am a merchandiser for Lowe's and I was tasked with setting this flashlight in its proper location. I bought it because I have a TOP tactical light that I bought from Seymour Johnson and wanted something a little more powerful.

Now to the unbiased review 

I actually like this flashlight a lot. I also trust the lifetime warrenty because my store goes above goes above and beyond everyday.

Constrcution: This light has a good heft to it without being cumbersome to hold. It is indeed made of metal, probably Al or something along those lines. It has a matte black paint job with an indention mid shaft that says "Kobalt" in white lettering (proof its a Lowe's brand). Further up it has another flat spot that has "500 lumen" on it. The cap screws on and has a very small rubber o-ring. (I doubt it will do much to resist water tbh). The light comes with a good quality strap to aid in holding. The plastic lens is well plastic. The large head has a diameterjust over 3x that of a c123 battery. There a fine kines circling the typical styalized head that gives a good texture. The handle has the classic Kobalt hexagon pattern which also gives a good grip and feel. The cap has the same texture as the flashlight head.

Holdability: As I stated it is a very comfortable to hold light. The strap is nice as it gives you that extra bit of security. Everyone I have handed it off to (7 year old kids to 60 year old sportmen) have loved the feel and a few have even commented that it would be an excellent club in the situation. The handle slides in a pocket easily although the head is rather large ( I am a 6ft male and personally have no issues).

Durability: I have purposefully dropped it from 6 feet and tossed it around a bit on carpet and the light doesn't flicker or falter in the slightest. As stated I am unsure about submerging it; however I am not afraid of using it in the rain.

Light output: Let's take all advertising as a sales pitch; with that said; however, This is one bright flashlight. It shined from one side of the store all the way across our back aisle and lite up brightly. If you shine it on the flourescent fixture it will cast visible light everywhere but on the bulbs themselves. That's from 20+ feet away! In bright daylight you can see the beam several feet away on concrete and in a dark room it will replace a ceiling fixture almost. I have no way to measure lumens however I will say that it is brighter than the $70 rechargable energizer spotlight that I rarely use. On low the beam is roughly 30% the brightness but still more than bright enough for general usage. It, on 30% is a step brighter than my top which is rated around 90 lumens.

Value: Kobalt, being Lowe's brand, offers good product at good prices IMHO. I tend to use a lot more Kobalt tools at work and all perform to spec in my experiences. This flashlight is no different. It is a house brand which means they strip away a lot of the mark up that is in the equally priced SureFire we carry (these SureFire don't hold a candle to my similar spec TOP that cost $20). Lowe's also has a good return policy and it states that within 90 days an item can be returned and refunded in the same type of payment. 

If you, for any reason, have an issue with this exceptional flashlight Lowe's does have that return policy to ease your purchasing worries.

I hope that my first post is adequate and apoligize for any mechanical errors, I wrote this entirely on my phone. Also, please don't let the fact that I work at Lowe's cast doubt into me review, a good flashlight is a good flashlight.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you give us any information on the regulation circuitry inside the light? Is it as I speculated, or is it more complex?


----------



## richpalm (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess we won't see a good pic, or the light around this area. Just got back from Lowe's and no sign of any light like this. So it must be a local thing. (but the Lowe's here is crap, always out of everything)

Rich


----------



## jlutgring (Apr 16, 2011)

Just purchased this light at Lowes. It totally kicks ***. I have several "900 lumen" chinese made flashlights and a EagleTac M2C4, all of which are very good lights but this Kobalt light blows them all away except for the EagleTac which it is about the same. I only paid $80 more for the EagleTac, that's all. 

The Kobalt doesn't have a lot of fancy features; high, low, and off. The only thing that opens is the clicky tail cap. I guess that's why then give it a lifetime warranty and the designation as waterproof because you can't do any customization at all. But, who cares? It blinds the crap out of me so, at $70, this is a great value and I'm satisfied and if I weren't, it would go right back to Lowes as they have a very good return policy. Oh, I forgot to mention, the build quality is excellent. I should last a very long time.

As far as the wife is concerned, I told her that I could either buy this or else buy something "comparable" for $200! She rolled over fast considered herself lucky at that!


----------



## WebHobbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Just saw this thing at the Lowes here in Evansville, IN (East side). This one was the same price and specs but it didn't have the gaudy silver head. This head is black and a good deal wider than the body. And when you look at the business end it has 3 LEDs. I didn't have my phone or camera with me though and I didn't buy it.


----------



## Jethro (Apr 16, 2011)

onetrickpony said:


> Being a carpenter and Lowe's shopper extraordinaire, I have to say that everything Kobalt is just awful.


 
I agree, carpenter by trade myself. That being said, I use thier tapes religiously now. I bought two 30' pro tapes for $40 each and have returned at least 3 so far for brand new ones. It's a true lifetime warranty I guess. I frame structural light gauge steel and go through at least 3 or 4 tapes a year. Bought two of these and keep rotating the broken one out! So junk or not, I'm a customer for life. Besides, it's not like they have a Kobalt tool factory in back, they just rebrand and distribute Chinese junk (which isn't always total junk). Only problem is that you may have model changes that aren't always an upgrade.


----------



## wootang365 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, so, I've had this particular unit for 2 weeks now...used it on duty for those 2 weeks, and I have to say, it is a pretty decent light. It's a bit on the heavy side due to the all metal construction, however I do not find it overly heavy to carry on my duty rig. It's lighter than my 3D Maglite. The high setting is great for when you absolutely have to light up everything. The low setting is good for when you just need to poke around. I'm satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## kwalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone please post a picture of this thing?
thx


----------



## Painful Chafe (Apr 20, 2011)

What the hell. No one posted a picture yet???

I'll try to get to Lowes tomorrow and get a picture, maybe even buy the thing. You guys are getting lazy in your old age. :shakehead


----------



## richpalm (Apr 20, 2011)

kwalker said:


> Can someone please post a picture of this thing?
> thx


 
I've been begging for a pic... no joy.


----------



## garmon (Apr 20, 2011)

richpalm said:


> I've been begging for a pic... no joy.


 




2011-04-17_16-16-58_433 by gbozia91, on Flickr


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw one at my local Lowe's the other day. My first reaction was "this thing is stupid-heavy for its size." Whatever it's made of, it's not just aluminum.


----------



## richpalm (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Garman! 

From Lowe's website: 
*We're sorry, we couldn't find any matches for "0079129"*

Idiots. Vaporware in Pa.

Rich


----------



## john doe (Apr 20, 2011)

i found some pics and beamshots for you guys .geezes guys ,google is your friend .

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=158&t=1170862&page=1

enjoy
the kobalt beam is the last shot 
looks pretty bright to me.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw it, thought it was funny to see a 3x emitter light at Lowes, and kept on walking. Now that we have more and more single emitter lights putting out well over 500 lumens I had no interest in the old tech.  Still, it's cool to see a light like that available to the masses.


----------



## canolan1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I Bought One Today at Madison Lowe's It Is Very Bright Like You Said It Has A Dimmer. It's Still Very Bright On Low. It Is Very Well Built Nice Looking Think I Am Going To Love It. I Will Post Updates Later.


----------



## cccpull (Apr 30, 2011)

The only thing that stops me from buying this light is you can't use rcr123's.:sigh:


----------



## SgtCuts (May 2, 2011)

Ok guys I just purchased this light today and compared it to my other two lights the 4Sevens Quark 123x2 Tactical XP-G R5, the Surefire 6PX Tactical and it def is brighter with much more throw than both while still giving a great spill to illuminate everything in front of you for about 25yds if you have the money to spend and like me are not willing to fork out $400+ for a surefire or streamlight this is the way to go


----------



## CAMVDCS (May 3, 2011)

Must be regionally offered in Lowe's stores. Definitely not found in Lowes.com


----------



## Night Slayer (May 17, 2011)

Just got it today at Lowes in northwest Indiana, it was a drive but all in all the light is right next to lead in weight...some machining may be required. Regulatd or unregulated I dont know and I am not ripping it apart, and honestly its splitting hairs at these levels of intensity, wait till it breaks then heal it  4 hours of runtime sounds just like a surefire g2x tac (my comparison light) it will provide an hour or less of full throttle, then back off for a few then provide usable light till dead totally. I doubt it will hold on for 4 hours at the brightness it has out of the box. 

With that said, its not a real thrower, but dont mistake that as a weakness... It can throw, just that its not an effective 500lm thrower, it has some spill that opens after 30-40 feet to a fairly large hotspot that grows in relation to distance, its clean but has artifacts associated with smooth plastic reflectors. As of now its been tested to 60 feet, ceiling bounce, and one stupid "stare" Its bright from the shiny end is the technical data gathered, seems built like a solid heatsink...so yeah should be tough. 

Clicky is crappy is the new motto for me for at least a bit, seems like regardless of unit cost it comes equipped with the biggest piece of junk switch, this unit is no exception, it has three modes, H/L/O but they are all rough, loud, and long pressed.....Upgrade needed 

Batteries....simple 4 energizer Lithium photo 123 are included, at least they didnt skimp with "we fok u" batteries, but I surmise a significant cost of the light is the 4 batteries that are included.

SO how much light? I cant post photos YET, I dont have a photobucket or anything yet, but its easily two times my sf g2x tac which is a dang bright light for its size, BUT you turn it on then turn on this thing and its dwarfed, a [email protected] with a 4 cell mag star is like a solitare, easily. 

I will update probably over the weekend with some serious use and getting it outside  have fun and stay light


----------



## joelmyer (May 18, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Plus on any military oriented holiday you get an additional 10% off for military members.


 
10% off anytime with military ID at both Lowes & Home Depot.

Joel


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Jul 5, 2011)

go to the post office and ask for a moving kit...they always have a 10% off coupon in them.....or, be like me, and have a g/f that works at their corporate offices and she always gets a nice discount, lol.

but, either way...i picked one of these up for the heck of it...and i gotta say, i really like it. it's bulky, it's heavy, but damn if it's not bright! The "low" mode is putting out almost identical output as my G2x and 6px pro.......and the high setting is considerably brighter.

the ONLY thing i don't care for about the light is the fact that you scroll off->high->"low->off I really wish it was off->high->"low"->off or if it could be a half click to put it in low. Either way, it's cheap...it's bright, and hell....some come with energizer lithiums to boot! they did, though, have some that weren't. The older ones are the ones with lithiums, i assume...based on the suggested use date on the batteries being 1 year further out on the non-lithiums


----------



## Napalm (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that you guys do realize that this runs on expensive batteries, 4 at a time... if you can afford burning through them then how about getting a 2x18650 light and spend more on the light than on the batteries?

Nap.


----------



## Maxprime (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, newb here and I am thinking about getting the 3 emitter version of this light for hiking AT trail. I am wondering if anyone knows is the rcr 123's will work with this light and if not is there any other rechargeable ones that would.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 21, 2011)

If the voltage of each cell is 3 volts(not 3.7), then it will work. I took apart one of these. The build quality is solid. It has a glass lens (which is the same size as a C and D cell Maglite), a plastic reflector and a tailcap switch that controls hi and lo modes. The light isn't regulated, but runtime and tint are good. I believe the emitters are Cree XRE Q5's. If you are contemplating buying a new one, you might want to look at the new version that has a Cree XML led and runs off of three cr123's instead of four.


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 21, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> It looks like a good camping light, we don't have Lowes up here in Canada



We got Lowes in Toronto!

No 500 lumen lights though


----------



## Maxprime (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool, well after seeing the different battery tests done posted on the forums I think i'm going to get Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh for that light or should I get something else?


----------



## mdocod (Dec 22, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> I don't see a Blowout hole on any of my lights. Besides, it uses cr123s not LiCo cells



CR123s have a much more explosive track record than LiCo cells.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 22, 2011)

This thread somehow escaped an earlier cull; "good deal" threads belong in the MP.

It now old and has gone off topic, so it is closing now.


----------

